# laptop keeps restarting



## saintsfan (Jul 22, 2014)

my laptop keeps restarting over and over final i did a system restore and the blue screen gives me a message says windows detect a problem and shut down to prevent damage to compter it is SRTSPL64.SYS if i can recall on my desktop this was the same thing i had and it was the hard drive i had to repair any info will help i have a acer aspire 5532 laptop with windows 7 thanks all.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Update or remove Symantic Endpoint, as that is causing the issue.
How to manually uninstall Symantec Endpoint Protection client from Windows Vista, Windows 7, and Windows 2008 32-bit
http://www.symantec.com/business/support/index?page=content&id=TECH102286


----------



## saintsfan (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep that worked thanks so much panther can you tell me how did it cause that what program is that thanks again


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm not sure why it does that, but it was developed for servers and workstations as an anti-virus and firewall.
It has very strict rules, and obviously as you found out can cause issues.
If you have updated and it is functioning now then all is good, if you uninstalled then you will need another anti-virus software if you dont already have one installed.
It may have been conflicting with another anti-virus program also, if you had more than one.


----------



## saintsfan (Jul 22, 2014)

hey panther my laptop is restating over and over again the acer logo comes up and than restarts again so it dont show me the start menu so i cant delete synamtic endpoint i did reformat the hard drive so i know that program is not on there anymore any other reason why it keeps restarting over and over?


----------



## saintsfan (Jul 22, 2014)

it was working fine until i put seatools on a disk put it in the cd/dvd rom drive and now it keeps restarting


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you change the boot order to cd/dvd drive as first boot device as you would need to do that to boot from the seatools disc . 
When you tried to boot did you remove the seatools disc first.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Saintsfan: 
Say, is this *ANOTHER* Aspire laptop you have or does this belong to a friend?  We just helped you fix the Aspire 5920. What's up, do you collect ACER's or did you just like that brand? :smile:

Based on what you are running into with them, I would caution you on buying anymore of them. *scratch that comment about having 2 of them, if the other one belongs to a friend, or like us you are fixing these for people for money*. :nono:

FYI, ACER aspire laptops are the 3rd most frequent laptop brand I see in my repair business (after HP and Toshiba). They often breakdown after 3 yrs. and rarely run beyond 5 yrs. of age without replacing parts. :nonono: You may have found this out too late *especially if you do own 2, or more, of them!* :facepalm:

Oh, and if the Aspire 5532 (*2nd laptop*) keeps rebooting even after you try Joeten's fix, here's another thing you can try. Try booting into the *BIOS* using the *DEL, F2, or F1* key whichever one is for your exact model. Leave the laptop running for *at least 8 hrs*. If the laptop still reboots _*we call that a boot-loop*_ without any interraction from you, then that laptop has developed a serious hardware problem.  Most likely it's due to a faulty hard drive (as was the case in your Aspire 5920), a RAM stick _(use link in my signature for Memtest, dowload and run on each stick or RAM at a time, 8 passes minimum)_, or the Motherboard. :frown:

If that occurs, use your Seatools disc if you can to test the hard drive. If you have the Boot order set right and the disc made correctly you should be able to test your hard drive. If you can boot up into Seatools but it still reboots and you can't test the hard drive, you'll have to remove that drive from that laptop and test in either the other Aspire (5920) or your desktop you mentioned. I would suggest that the *2nd laptop* (5920) would be the easiest. Remove the working drive from the 5920, and insert the drive from the 5532 and use Seatools to test it. Of course, if the drive fails either the short or long test or both in Seatools, the drive has failed and is causing your boot-loop problem and must be replaced. :facepalm: That drive was most likely causing the boot-loop problem in the 5532 laptop. 

Alternatively, you can remove the hard drive from the 5532 and run the same BIOS test by booting into BIOS as above, let run for at least 8 hrs. If the problem abates, this is another indicator that the hard drive in the 5532 has failed and is causing the boot-loop problem. :nonono: However, removing the 5532 hard drive and putting into another computer and testing with Seatools is much more substantial proof of the drive failure. :wink: This 2nd test is not as difficult as the 1st test; but it's about 80% certainty that your drive has failed and is hanging up the ability of the 5532 to boot up into Windows. :wink:

Let us know how it goes.

Cheers! opcorn:
BBJ


----------

